# A slingshot fast reload magazine, is it legit?



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

Hey guys, I've stumbled upon this https://www.amazon.com/CUGEBANNA-Sl...rds=cugebanna+slingshot&qid=1639692387&sr=8-1

CUGEBANNA slingshot magazine

look at the video, it looks crazy to me but it's very unknown and hard to find

Maybe it's sold in china, the dude using it is super fast with it

Or maybe I'm getting amazed by "flashy" stuff like a noob


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

i wish I posted this in the other subforum but can't even delete it -_-


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

My vote is to save your money. The first thing you need to realize is that he is shooting Hai style, also known as ammo pinch. It's a method where you hold the ammo instead of pinching in the pouch. It allows for very fast shooting. Unless you master that style, you will never shoot that fast. I also can't imaging that holding that in your hand would be beneficial to your release. Work on form and accuracy. Speed is trick shooting and in my experience shortens band life.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

StringSlap said:


> My vote is to save your money. The first thing you need to realize is that he is shooting Hai style, also known as ammo pinch. It's a method where you hold the ammo instead of pinching in the pouch. It allows for very fast shooting. Unless you master that style, you will never shoot that fast. I also can't imaging that holding that in your hand would be beneficial to your release. Work on form and accuracy. Speed is trick shooting and in my experience shortens band life.


do you shoot that fast too? i also remember Dgui shooting very fast but with a very small pfs


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> My vote is to save your money. The first thing you need to realize is that he is shooting Hai style, also known as ammo pinch. It's a method where you hold the ammo instead of pinching in the pouch. It allows for very fast shooting. Unless you master that style, you will never shoot that fast. I also can't imaging that holding that in your hand would be beneficial to your release. Work on form and accuracy. Speed is trick shooting and in my experience shortens band life.


The rattle from that plastic box will also scare off game for miles, and alert someone else to where you are on a still clear night.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Pedroito said:


> do you shoot that fast too? i also remember Dgui shooting very fast but with a very small pfs


No, I don't shoot that fast. But when I started out I thought it would be good to fill my pockets with ammo and just keep shooting repeatedly in order to get the muscle memory of shooting. Shot after shot as fast as I could get them off, without losing accuracy. Probably a shot every 5 or 6 seconds. I found that bands which normally lasted for several hundred shots, would break suddenly and much sooner.


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

Hai style / ammo pinching makes for a fast reload, definitely. You don't need to shoot that fast to enjoy it. I've tried holding 2-3 pieces of ammo in the pouch hand and shooting like that but it's almost just as fast for me to reach into a pocket between shots.

Using tubes instead of flat bands makes it even faster because there is no need to straighten the bands between shots.

I find this style of release a bit easier to get clean, but it might be just me...


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

StringSlap said:


> No, I don't shoot that fast. But when I started out I thought it would be good to fill my pockets with ammo and just keep shooting repeatedly in order to get the muscle memory of shooting. Shot after shot as fast as I could get them off, without losing accuracy. Probably a shot every 5 or 6 seconds. I found that bands which normally lasted for several hundred shots, would break suddenly and much sooner.


i also do this (though I take time to aim, but I reload quickly) and i pinch the ammo, i can also shoot that fast I guess (note that I use tubes so it is prob easier)

however the dude in the video shoots one every second, and the only comment on the product on amazon says exactly that "i can now shoot 5 times faster"

True about the noise it might make, but I don't know if it's really useful for hunting anyway because if you miss once, the prey will flee anyway.

I feel like trying this and reporting there, but i'm a bit annoyed that it only supports 8mm to 9.5mm balls though. Maybe the product could be improved further.
I've seen some very cool inventions for slingshots on various sites too that never got too much attention despite being (niche but) useful.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Pedroito said:


> i also do this (though I take time to aim, but I reload quickly) and i pinch the ammo, i can also shoot that fast I guess (note that I use tubes so it is prob easier)
> 
> however the dude in the video shoots one every second, and the only comment on the product on amazon says exactly that "i can now shoot 5 times faster"
> 
> ...


I was an avid competitive airgun shooter for many years. I drifted away from the hobby because it became an equipment race. I gravitated back to slingshots because of the simplicity. A frame, elastic, pouch, ammo and a pocket are all you need. If I wanted lasers, flashlights, sights and magazines, I could have just stayed with airguns.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

StringSlap said:


> I was an avid competitive airgun shooter for many years. I drifted away from the hobby because it became an equipment race. I gravitated back to slingshots because of the simplicity. A frame, elastic, pouch, ammo and a pocket are all you need. If I wanted lasers, flashlights, sights and magazines, I could have just stayed with airguns.


there is everythng for everyone 

in China it's like slingshot is the only weapon allowed, so that's understandable they develop it a lot


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

There are certainly guys in the forum that can shoot ammo pinch with superb results. I recall Joey J5 shooting double taps with this style in a few of his youtube vids? There are others as well and all of the rapid shooters use ammo hold and most shoot pfs. Also, you can always wear a magnet ring and carry a rosette of quickly accessible steel shots for rapid repetitive shooting. Full disclosure - I am not one of the guys that shoot ammo pinch. Though I can, I have not practised enough to get over the klutziness . I do use magnet rings and find them very convenient. 

Fancy contraptions are more often than not just a sales gimmick and end up being a distraction rather than an aid? With slingshots, keeping it simple is gold. YMMV.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

If you ever want to feel incompetent about your shooting abilities, watching the Chinese guys shoot is the way to do it! 😂


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

urbanshooter said:


> There are certainly guys in the forum that can shoot ammo pinch with superb results. I recall Joey J5 shooting double taps with this style in a few of his youtube vids? There are others as well and all of the rapid shooters use ammo hold and most shoot pfs. Also, you can always wear a magnet ring and carry a rosette of quickly accessible steel shots for rapid repetitive shooting. Full disclosure - I am not one of the guys that shoot ammo pinch. Though I can, I have not practised enough to get over the klutziness . I do use magnet rings and find them very convenient.
> 
> Fancy contraptions are more often than not just a sales gimmick and end up being a distraction rather than an aid? With slingshots, keeping it simple is gold. YMMV.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


gonna check this dude

What is a rosette??

so all fast shooters are pfs? damnit, i bet i'll never even try pfs lol

btw that magazine is not buyable anywhere anymore, so end of the story haha


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Pedroito said:


> gonna check this dude
> 
> What is a rosette??
> 
> ...


"Rosette" is just my way of describing that little cluster rose of ammo on a magnet ring . A couple of pics below to illustrate. Those are also J5 frames btw. You don't have to shoot pfs for rapid shooting, it's just that rapid shooters tend to be pfs shooters because pfs is shot instinctively (not aimed in the sense of lining up to target etc). Those guys can shoot a penny off the ground and nail it a second time while it's in the air . Anyway just look for vids on youtube. There are lots. 

The LBS (orange frame) pictured below is a really good one to shoot instinctively like a pfs but really any ott frame works for instinctive shooting. Just takes a little practise. Have fun!
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------

